# LCD-TV ... mit oder ohne DVB-T?



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

wir suchen gerade Ersatz für unseren sterbenden Röhrenfernseher.

Nach verschiedenen Recherchen stehen nun zwei Geräte zur
Auswahl: Panasonic *TX-32LX70F* (UVP 1.199,-) und *TX-32LXD700F*
UVP 1.499). Die Straßenpreise liegen bei 900,- EUR bzw. 1.150,- EUR.

Vom Panel her sind die Geräte identisch. Einer der Unterschiede
ist der integrierte DVB-T-Tuner der teureren Variante. Die 
anderen Unterschiede wie SD-Karten-Slot interessieren uns 
weniger. Was uns an der teueren Ausführung nicht gefällt ist 
das Gehäuse in klavierlack-schwarz.

Im Moment haben wir Kabelanschluss, was aber nach einem 
mittelfristig geplanten Umzug eher nicht mehr der Fall sein wird.   

Wie wichtig ist der integrierte DVB-T-Tuner?


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Januar 2008)

Hallo Herr Bäurle,

ich würd mal sagen: unwichtig! Allerdings nur dann, wenn man keinen Wert darauf legt, dass das Gerät selbst viel kann und man dafür gerne eine Settop-Box in Kauf nehmen kann. Ansonsten: wenn man keine Extra-Kiste mag, dann eher sehr wichtig!

Die Situation bei mir: für mich ist der Fernseher ein reiner Bildschirm. Da arbeit ich auch mal mit meinem Laptop dran. Ansonsten kommt das Programm bei mir von der Sat-Schüssel (mit extra-Sat-Receiver), vom DVD-Gerät und und und ... also grundsätzlich extern. Analogfernsehen gibts bei uns nicht mehr, bei uns ist DVBT - werd mir vielleicht demnächst interessehalber einen Tuner dafür zulegen(?).

Also nochmal zusammenfassend: Wenn Sie keine Extra-Geräte mögen: kaufen Sie besser mit DVB-T-Empfangsteil. Wenn das Gerät über ausreichend Anschlüsse verfügt (was heute meist der Fall ist) und die Farbe mehr entscheidend ist und das Extra-Gerät nicht stört, dann ohne DVB-T.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## OHGN (2 Januar 2008)

Mach Dich mal schlau welche und wie viele terristischen Programme in Deiner Region empfangbar sind.
Bei uns hier im Norden des Landes Brandenburg sind es lediglich 8 Programme, weshalb ich trotz des guten Empfangs über Zimmerantenne nicht auf meine SAT-Schüssel verzichten will.

Aber in anderen Regionen kann das mit der terristischen Programmvielfalt ganz anders aussehen.
Wenn Dir das terristische Programmangebot ausreicht ist das Gerät mit dem integrierten DVB-T Tuner sinnvoll.
Im anderen Fall ist es wertlos, wenn Du wegen mangelnder Programmvielfalt sowiso auf eine digitale SAT-Anlage zurückgreifen musst.


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2008)

Vorteil des eingebauten Tuners, ist noch, daß er mit der Fernbedienung des Fernsehers voll integriert bedient werden kann, also keine 2. Fernbdienung, keine programmierbare Fernbedienung, si man immer für jedes Gerät umschalten muß. Weißt du schon, wohin es mittelfristig geht? Nicht überall kann man DVBT empfangen und vor allem wohl auch nicht in der vollen Programmvielfalt. Lohnen tut es sich ja generell nur, wenn man alle gewünschten Programme damit reinbekommt.


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Januar 2008)

Hallo Ralle,

Danke für den Hinweis mit der Fernbedienung - bei mir liegen da so selbstverständlich mehrere auf dem Tisch, den Nachteil spüre ich schon gar nicht mehr. Zu DVB-T möchte ich ergänzend anmerken: im Moment ist da zwar noch nicht rundum alles auf Digital umgestellt, ich persönlich vermute aber, dass mittelfristig innerhalb der mutmaßlichen Lebensdauer des Gerätes ganz Deutschland umgestellt sein wird.

PS: betrifft m.E. auch die Kabelnetze


----------



## trinitaucher (2 Januar 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr dazu steht, aber für mich zählen momentan und in Zukunft nur noch SAT und DVB-T zu den relevanten Empfangsteilen. Kabel ist wegen der laufenen Kosten für mich keine Alternative. Wenn SAT-Schüssel, dann muss sowieso ne Settop-Box her. Mittelfristig wird der analoge Fernsehempfang abgeschaltet, also wird man terrestrisch nur über DVB-T empfangen können.
Wenn der Tuner im TV drin ist, umso besser. Für mich als jemand, der es einfach liebt, zählt das Argument mit der gesparten Settop-Box für terrestrischen Empfang sehr viel. Ich finds einfach schöner, nicht zig Geräte und Fernbedienungen zu haben.

Klar, das DVB-T-Angebot umfasst wohl z.Zt. nur in Berlin und einigen wenigen anderen Reginonen auch private Sender. Aber da ich eh lieber Tagesschau und DVD schaue statt "Unterschichtenfernsehen" ('tschuldigung ), würd ich locker mit dem DVB-T-(Spar)Angebot zurecht kommen.


----------



## jabba (2 Januar 2008)

Wenn man etwas abseits bzw ländlich wohnt, ist mit DVB-T schnell Ende. 
Da geht es auch nur mit Dachantenne, und dann ist eine Schüssel schon viel besser.
Ich würde den DVB-T bei dem Mehrpreis nicht nehmen, der einzieg Vorteil ist die Fernbedienung, aber ich mach meinen Fernseher nur ein/aus , den Rest mach ich mit der Fernbedienung vom Sat-Receiver.

ich kriege hier mit Zimmerantenne direkt am Fenster nur 3 Programme mit ruckeln.

Aber wichtig: Das Gerät wenn es geht mal in Betrieb ansehen, die Qualitiät kommt nicht an ein Röhrenfernsehr ran, und die Darstellunsqualitität schwankt erheblich.
Ich hab einen teuren Philips für 1600€ und ein billiggerät von HannsG für unter 400€. Es liegen zwar 1,5 Jahre zwischen den Geräten, aber das HannsG ist deutlich besser.


----------



## argv_user (2 Januar 2008)

Hier im Saargebiet wurde im Dezember auf digital umgestellt. 
Ergebnis: man kann jetzt mehr Programme über die Antenne 
empfangen, aber halt nur die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen.

Die kommen aber auch über Sat rein, also kein Grund, 
sich einen DVB-T-Empfänger zu Hause hinzustellen.

Höchstens was für Leute, die unterwegs fernsehen wollen,
oder solche, die keine Sat-Anlage installieren können.


Klavierlack ist was für Leute mit Putzfimmel.


----------



## knabi (2 Januar 2008)

Schau Dir mal den HD-Vision von Technisat an - der hat standardmäßig sowohl Analogtuner, DVB-T Tuner, Sat-Receiver und Digitalen Kabeltuner an Bord - da geht auch beim nächsten Umzug nix schief! Und neuerdings gibt's den auch noch mit eingebauter Festplatte - mehr Komfort geht eigentlich nicht mehr!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hermann (2 Januar 2008)

also ein integrierter dvb-t tuner wäre für mich kein kaufgrund weil:
- man über digital sat deutlich mehr programme empfängt
- man da an jeder stelle die gleiche qualität oder die gleich eprogrammvielfalt hat
- 2 geräte in einem ist immer schlecht, was machste wenn der dvbt tuner nach der garantiezeit kaputt geht(soll ja mal vorkommen  )
- ich würde eher auf die anschlussmöghlichkeiten achten hat er hdmi vga dvi etc. mehr als 1 scart anschluss


----------



## nade (3 Januar 2008)

Mit den Abschaltzeiten der analogen Programme will ich mich nicht festlegen, aber glaube da war mal was mit Sat 2009 und terrestrisch 2012.
Zum DVB-T halt das Angesprochene, also die geringere Programmvielfalt. Persönlich idt mit TV rh gsnz unf gsr egsl, aber wenn nicht ehr Satanlage. Die kosten nichtmehr die Welt, und die Receiver gibts auch mit Festplatte, Premieredecoder (Chipkartenleser), .... Für Leute die mehr umziehen, als an ihrem Standort zu bleiben ist DVB-T bestimmt interessant, allerdings für mehr als 2 Jahre würde ich solange die Programmvielfalt noch so mager ist ehr auf Kabel oder noch mehr auf Sat setzen.
Kabel, man bezahlt ein uraltes Netz neben der Gesetzlichen Abzocke nochmal mehr, Antenne (Rechen) Zu wenige Programme, nicht überall bisher wirklich vorhanden. Sat hunderte Programme, wovon man zwar eh wieder nur max 10 Braucht, aber halt andere als wie auf KAbel oder Terestrisch.
Wenns also unter anderem an der Lackart liegt, entweder anderes Gerät oder auf´s DVB-T verzichten.


----------



## trinitaucher (3 Januar 2008)

Hermann schrieb:


> also ein integrierter dvb-t tuner wäre für mich kein kaufgrund weil:
> - man über digital sat deutlich mehr programme empfängt


Wäre für mich z.B. kein Thema 


Hermann schrieb:


> - man da an jeder stelle die gleiche qualität oder die gleich eprogrammvielfalt hat


Bei Sat etwa nicht?


Hermann schrieb:


> - 2 geräte in einem ist immer schlecht, was machste wenn der dvbt tuner nach der garantiezeit kaputt geht(soll ja mal vorkommen :wink: )


Bisher hatte doch jeder Fernseher einen Tuner integriert, der evtl. mal kaputt gegangen ist. 

 ... das wären für mich z.B. alles keine Argumente. 
Nun wird halt anstelle eines analogen Tuners ein DVB-T eingebaut. Wenn der Preis für den integrierten DVB-T-Tuner jedoch so enorm hoch ist wie oben geschrieben, und man doch eh nur Sat schaut, würd ich's auch sein lassen. Meine Kathrein-Settop-Box (DVB-T) hat mich damals gerade mal 120 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Hermann (3 Januar 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wäre für mich z.B. kein Thema
> 
> Bei Sat etwa nicht?
> 
> ...


----------



## MatMer (3 Januar 2008)

mein allter Herr pflegt zu sagen:

"Je mehr an den Geräten dran ist, desto mehr kann kaputt gehen...."

daher lieber die 2 bis 14 Fernbedienungen mehr in kauf nehmen, dafür aber auch nur einzelne Geräte erneuern können..., zusätzlich liegen bei uns auf dem Tisch noch 2 Funktelefone, nur das Genie überblick das Chaos ^^


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Januar 2008)

Hallo Herr Bäurle,

Mensch, das interessiert kein Schwein, ob der Begriff S7 geschützt ist oder nicht! hier spielt die Musik! Alle wollen wissen, ob Sie in ein DVB-T-Versorgungsgebiet ziehen!

viele Grüße ...

EDIT: siehe http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=113332#post113332
aber alle Achtung: dass S7 eine Marke von Vipa ist, hätt ich nicht gedacht ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Die Situation bei mir: für mich ist der Fernseher ein reiner Bildschirm.



So auch bei uns. Für Fotos und Filme brauchen ich weder USB 
noch einen SD-Karten-Slot, die sind auf dem PC.



OHGN schrieb:


> Im anderen Fall ist es wertlos, wenn Du wegen mangelnder Programmvielfalt sowiso auf eine digitale SAT-Anlage zurückgreifen musst.



Ja, nachdem der Nebel sich lichtet sehe ich das auch so.



Ralle schrieb:


> ...  vor allem wohl auch nicht in der vollen Programmvielfalt. Lohnen tut es sich ja generell nur, wenn man alle gewünschten Programme damit reinbekommt.



Wir sehen sicher weniger fern als die Durchschnittsfamilie,
aber wenn, dann wollen wir aus dem Vollen schöpfen.



Hermann schrieb:


> - 2 geräte in einem ist immer schlecht, was machste wenn der dvbt tuner nach der garantiezeit kaputt geht(soll ja mal vorkommen



Stimmt, als Inschinör kauft man eher separate Teile  



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Bäurle,
> 
> Mensch, das interessiert kein Schwein, ob der Begriff S7 geschützt ist oder nicht! hier spielt die Musik! Alle wollen wissen, ob Sie in ein DVB-T-Versorgungsgebiet ziehen!



:shock: Nach der Diskussion hier und anderen Gesprächen werden wir 
auf das interne DVB-T wohl verzichten. Wir werden uns eher 
an der Internet-Anbindung als an der DVB-T-Versorgung 
orientieren, deswegen sollte es nicht ganz so ländlich werden .


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Januar 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...
> deswegen sollte es nicht ganz so ländlich werden .


 
also innerhalb des DSL-Versorgungsbereichs


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> EDIT: siehe http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=113332#post113332
> aber alle Achtung: dass S7 eine Marke von Vipa ist, hätt ich nicht gedacht ...



Ja, anscheindend hat S. das auch nicht ganz klaglos geschluckt,
zwischen Anmeldung und Eintragung lagen doch 9 Monate, ohne 
Widerspruch geht das schneller.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> also innerhalb des DSL-Versorgungsbereichs



Ja, DSL 6000 sollte schon sein ...


----------

